# ashwagandha whats the crack?



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*seems *like one of those new hype supps

who on here has taken it and what benefits have you noticed ?

ive heard all sorts such as reduction in stress and anxiety, better sleep, even improved body composition and strength

im a bit dubious so would like some of you trust worthy kents opinion on the stuff


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Beats me mate, I would of said it was a country in Africa.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I doubt it would have any direct effects on Body composition and strength.

What you can expect is Calmness. It works like a Nootropic. Best way to test if it's for you or not is by taking right after the workout.

Solid studies out there which suggests that it reduces cortisol by ~20%. So, More is not better.

Taken before bed, helps with sleep

Good for joints when taken in combination with Bosewellia extract.

I take it on alternative days with Curcumin, Bosewellia before Bed.

https://examine.com/supplements/ashwagandha/


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

swole troll said:


> *seems *like one of those new hype supps
> 
> who on here has taken it and what benefits have you noticed ?
> 
> ...


 Pretty sure I have seen @Fadi and @dtlv mention using it in another thread.

no personal experience with it myself only stuff I've read or heard, have heard it makes some people too sleepy but supposedly good for stress, anxiety etc.

As far as adaptogens go was thinking that maybe rhodiola would be more suitable but again never tried it but is another one that's looks interesting and possibly worth looking into.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

swole troll said:


> *
> ash&ganja + crack
> *





ILLBehaviour said:


> no personal experience with it myself


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

sjacks said:


>


 fvkcing weirdo


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jordan08 said:


> I doubt it would have any direct effects on Body composition and strength.
> 
> What you can expect is Calmness. It works like a Nootropic. Best way to test if it's for you or not is by taking right after the workout.
> 
> ...


 What kind of doses do you take / recommend


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

I've ordered a pack today out of curiosity, Was ordering their supportMax (Help it helps with my gall bladder) and VascuMax (Tempted to add some extra CM to the mix, make it 8grams instead of 4grams) anyways.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Vinny said:


> I've ordered a pack today out of curiosity, Was ordering their supportMax (Help it helps with my gall bladder) and VascuMax (Tempted to add some extra CM to the mix, make it 8grams instead of 4grams) anyways.


 Should have waited

Strom is releasing supportmax Neuro soon which contains ashwagandh (among other things) in about 3 weeks time

Richard foster has said it's a cortisol control, mood and cognitive enhancing supp

Should be good for tren cycles


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

swole troll said:


> Should have waited
> 
> Strom is releasing supportmax Neuro soon which contains ashwagandh (among other things) in about 3 weeks time
> 
> ...


 Ahhhhh that's what it is, I seen it on instragram but no information on what it actually was.

No biggie though, will probably order that after I used mine up as only last 4 weeks.

What's your thoughts on the supportMax helping gall bladdler issues?

I seem to be getting some gall bladder pain after large meals (lasts about 1-4 hours), appetite has dropped and I'm only on Test, Deca and 50mg provirion, no other orals e.i no mk677 or dbol.

I'm waiting for a scan in 3 weeks, and got a blood test on monday. But in the mean time, I read UDCA was used to break down gallstones, and TUDCA just has Taurine in conjugate to UDCA, so thought it may help.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Vinny said:


> Ahhhhh that's what it is, I seen it on instragram but no information on what it actually was.
> 
> No biggie though, will probably order that after I used mine up as only last 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


 honestly no idea mate so couldn't comment

ive never had gall bladder issues


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

swole troll said:


> honestly no idea mate so couldn't comment
> 
> ive never had gall bladder issues


 No worries pal, got no idea what's brought it on, only 26 and consuming about 4000kcals.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Vinny said:


> No worries pal, got no idea what's brought it on, only 26 and consuming about 4000kcals.


 Gram of deca a week, when you only weigh 14 and a half stone won't be doing you any favours pal.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Gram of deca a week, when you only weigh 14 and a half stone won't be doing you any favours pal.


 Good shout @Matt6210 Will look into the effects of Deca on the gall bladder


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Vinny said:


> Good shout @Matt6210 Will look into the effects of Deca on the gall bladder


 Your body can only repair itself and grow upto a certain point, you can't just keep adding in more steroids and expect to keep getting bigger, there is an optimum amount then anything past that is just sides and if anything will reduce you getting bigger.

I push my doses quite high compared to most on here and I've never took deca or npp past 600mg a week and I've been upto 16 and a half stone.

your 14 and a half strone on a gram of deca a week, will be causeing you all sorts of problems and probably be detrimental to your gains, health and body composition.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ashwagandha is definitely getting a lot of hype at the moment, and soon people will probably be claiming it cures cancer, will add 30lbs of lean muscle in a month, will double all your lifts, and gets you shredded.

It doesn't do anything miraculous, but it legitimately does help control cortisol, especially cortisol elevated from acute psychological and physiological stress.

There's definitely enough study data to confirm it as legitimately working, and to a degree that does offer benefit. Ashwagandha is not alone though as other adaptogenic herbs, such as Rhodiola Rosea do the same also.

The most obvious and actually noticable benefit of taking it is ease of falling to sleep and just felling 'a little more chilled'. It doesn't get you high in any way.

Only caution I'd give when taking it is to keep the dose moderate, as high doses, especially if taken all in one at night and not split through the day, can make you a little too sleepy the following morning.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Your body can only repair itself and grow upto a certain point, you can't just keep adding in more steroids and expect to keep getting bigger, there is an optimum amount then anything past that is just sides and if anything will reduce you getting bigger.
> 
> I push my doses quite high compared to most on here and I've never took deca or npp past 600mg a week and I've been upto 16 and a half stone.
> 
> your 14 and a half strone on a gram of deca a week, will be causeing you all sorts of problems and probably be detrimental to your gains, health and body composition.


 Will take on board what you've said mate.

I might skip this weeks Deca injection, and then carry on next week with 600mg Deca, see if it helps.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

swole troll said:


> What kind of doses do you take / recommend


 I take 1000 mg Before bed which has Rhodesia 100mg in it. Thats it.

General recommendation is 4000mg per day IIRC divided into 2 dosages.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

dosent work


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Just bought two bottles to try via iherb from @Fadi's recommendation on previous thread


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Just bought two bottles to try via iherb from @Fadi's recommendation on previous thread


 Anything positive?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

ashmo said:


> Anything positive?


 Was delivered Saturday so only on my second day of taking it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dtlv said:


> Ashwagandha is definitely getting a lot of hype at the moment, and soon people will probably be claiming it cures cancer, will add 30lbs of lean muscle in a month, will double all your lifts, and gets you shredded.
> 
> It doesn't do anything miraculous, but it legitimately does help control cortisol, especially cortisol elevated from acute psychological and physiological stress.
> 
> ...


 i will second the above i have certainly seen a difference in my anxiety levels since using it, 600mg per day is a good dose.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

T3RBO said:


> Was delivered Saturday so only on my second day of taking it.


 If you remember can you please drop some feedback in here once you've ran a decent trial


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

swole troll said:


> If you remember can you please drop some feedback in here once you've ran a decent trial


 Yes will do mate... also started Kefir on your feedback


----------



## Kotsios (Oct 28, 2021)

Reduces the Major side effects from Tren Ace (trensomnia nightsweats anger) but for some reason i feel like it diminishes the effects and gains from tren aswell plus my balls was shrinked from cycling and they returned to normal size very very fast i was on 1800mg ED splited 2 doses i drop it to 900ED but nothing changed im thinking of stoping it but i really can't stand trensomnia


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Nah, fook all - another one of those supplements, nowt but placebo, you’ll look back and think “_I actually spent money on that shite!?_”


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

hmgs said:


> Nah, fook all - another one of those supplements, nowt but placebo, you’ll look back and think “_I actually spent money on that shite!?_”


Funny seeing my comment as I never did run a proper trial.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

hmgs said:


> Nah, fook all - another one of those supplements, nowt but placebo, you’ll look back and think “_I actually spent money on that shite!?_”


Brian Multigym said it was decent stuff.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> Brian Multigym said it was decent stuff.


Only if purchased at Holland and Barrett


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Only if purchased at Holland and Barrett


And taken after a Morrisons nourish meal. In that order !


----------

